# Problem With NTFS Format



## THElittleDEMON (May 23, 2011)

I have a 80 Gigabyte usb flash memory and i need to format it from exFAT to NTFS and when i tried to format it through windows xp , it say : Windows was unable to complete the format . So i searched on Google and find that Cmd Command : FORMAT G: /FS:NTFS but it couldn't format, it say that:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\THElittleDEMON>format g: /FS:NTFS
Insert new disk for drive G:
and press ENTER when ready...
The type of the file system is EXFAT.
The new file system is NTFS.
Verifying 79995M
Volume label (ENTER for none)? g
Creating file system structures.
The second NTFS boot sector is unwriteable.
Format failed.

C:\Documents and Settings\THElittleDEMON>


PLZ anyone have a solution to my problem or know what that mean { The second NTFS boot sector is unwriteable.
Format failed. }

  PLEASE anyone help me   ​


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try deleting the partition, create a new partition and then format.

Aside from that, try partitioning/formatting using the drive manufacturers disk tools.


----------



## THElittleDEMON (May 23, 2011)

i have tried that but it couldn't success Any another idea ?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

If the drive manufacturers utility will not format the drive then the drive is likely bad and needs to be replaced. Flash drives are the least reliable of modern storage media and should not be trusted with long term storage of important data. Many people do this.

The error means that the formatting program was unable to write the second boot sector, often meaning the drive is defective.


----------

